
Gatwick Airport commits to facial recognition tech at boarding - artsandsci
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-49728301
======
logifail
Q: Is there any evidence that a facial recognition-enabled boarding gate can
process a line of passengers _more rapidly_ than a human can?

My (completely anecdotal) experience of the last few dozen flights is that an
average gate agent - if handed a boarding pass and identity document open at
the photo page - is capable in matching the name on both documents, matching
the photo against the face, and scanning the boarding pass in less than 10
seconds, and the good ones can do it in 5 seconds.

Are machines actually _better_ , or merely _cheaper_ than humans?

